# Went to a party last night (and gah..actually had fun?!)



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I was invited to a housewarming party by an acquaintance at work. Accomplishment in itself because I am rarely invited to social gatherings these days! There were going to be a few work people there but also lots of unknown people. Needless to say I was extremely nervous but I worked up the courage somehow and went and had a great time. I was nervous his friends would not like me or they would want to talk about things I know nothing about but they were all really nice and pretty easy to talk to. I didn't feel nervous initiating conversation (a bit of wine helped with that lol) but thankfully I didn't have to do all of the initiating anyways which was a nice change of pace. I stayed five whole hours and the time flew by. At the end of the party my acquaintance (friend?!) said he was really glad I came and we will have to hang out again :clap:boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cool! well done. I find the actual events are seldom as bad as the anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

well done! glad to hear you had a fun night out!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad to hear it.

It really is amazing sometimes how some people can be so social and outgoing that they actually compensate for our own shortcommings.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

leonardess said:


> cool! well done. I find the actual events are seldom as bad as the anticipatory anxiety.


so true..too often I end up not going to something because of the anticipation and nerves leading up to it, but when I actually make myself go most of the time I'm glad I did, or at the least it's not as bad as I think it will be


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

That's awesome. It takes a lot of courage to do that. I'm also going to a house warming party this weekend for someone who is an aquintance of mine. I can only hope it goes that well.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey that's great! You're so right, once you are there you realise that there isn't much to be anxious about. It's all pretty simple when you think about it.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

awesome..you had the courage..and it paid off. congrats and well done.


----------



## kittymeow (Mar 3, 2010)

i love going to parties bc i can drink so it makes me not feel anxious and like i can talk to anyone. its awesome.
I LOVE ALCOHOL.


----------

